# Looking for a NH Bale Command Plus



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the 2 Kubotas (126X & 135X).

126X has been my baling tractor it already has bale monitor and wiring all set up.

Want to switch baling chores over to 135X, but I'd like to keep monitors and wiring in both tractors-just in case.

Anyone have a solid used set-up?

Or, where is cheapest place to buy one?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just buy the harness. It takes only a minute or two to pull the monitor and switch it over. I looked for a long time for a tractor harness and finally just went and bought one from NH. There just aren't many used harnesses floating around it seems.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought an extra harness, about $350 at the time--just move the monitor from tractor to tractor. Only takes a couple of minutes.

Ralph


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ditto what others said, that’s what I did plus have a monitor bracket in each cab. Knock on wood have never had to switch. But if I did it would only take a minute or two. Spending the money on the extra harness was well worth it to me to have the backup tractor. Especially if you get a breakdown with a thunderstorm over the horizon.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You are not limited to br baler operators panel. Any bale command panel from 1996 when the 4series balers came out to the last br’s will work.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Main tractor harness P/N. $385 at my local dealer.

87023029


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good way to save money by just buying harness!
I was thinking the harness and monitor also in case my original monitor went bad.


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

Did you ever find a monitor. I might have one from my RB 460 that could be for sale pretty quick. Let me know. My baler got destroyed by a Tornado as week.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If JD passes, I might be interested in the tractor harness.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It will not work on the br and older balers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mike10 said:


> It will not work on the br and older balers.


Will the harness?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Millerranch said:


> Did you ever find a monitor. I might have one from my RB 460 that could be for sale pretty quick. Let me know. My baler got destroyed by a Tornado as week.


 Thank you for the offer and Im sorry about your loss. I hope you get compensated with insurance!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> It will not work on the br and older balers.


Ill tell ya, I have been looking at night on the web for a Bale Command Plus and found NOTHING!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The harness will not work


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Millerranch said:


> Did you ever find a monitor. I might have one from my RB 460 that could be for sale pretty quick. Let me know. My baler got destroyed by a Tornado as week.


Was your baler pictured on Hay Kings a few days ago? What will happen to it?


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

Yep. That was it. Insurance said they will put it up for salvage auction.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I found a bale command plus with tractor wiring for $600. Comes with 1 year warranty
Dealer wants $388 for new harness alone.
Thoughts?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally found one locally. Baler monitor and wiring. Looks like excellent condition. Can get it tomorrow.

I guess there's really no way to test the monitor if its not mounted in tractor?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Finally found one locally. Baler monitor and wiring. Looks like excellent condition. Can get it tomorrow.
> I guess there's really no way to test the monitor if its not mounted in tractor?


You need it hooked to a baler. You can power it with anything with a battery.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now the proud owner of 2 monitors and 2 wiring kits. Wiring is only 1 yr old. Monitor is a 2013 model. Hopefully I'll have it in the Massey today.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Did u end up getting it from a dealer or private individual? I actually just got a call today from a dealer that said he has one for sale...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Private farmer


----------



## rynadany (Jun 12, 2018)

Millerranch said:


> Did you ever find a monitor. I might have one from my RB 460 that could be for sale pretty quick. Let me know. My baler got destroyed by a Tornado as week.


----------



## rynadany (Jun 12, 2018)

Do you still have your monitor for sale? Or does anyone have a lead on a used monitor? Thank you.


----------

